# Egg Share Provider



## Dugas0511 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello all. My name is Nicole, I'm 28 years old and an American living in the UK. My DH and I have been ttc for 2 years with no luck.   After several batteries of tests, we found that my DH has low sperm, low testosterone, low motility, and a vericocele (which will be fixed Nov 1st). We decided to look at IVF as an option and in the process I decided to become an Egg Share Provider. We have been selected for the program and have our first consultation in November.   I'm very very nervous about the whole process and was wondering if any of you ladies can help ease my anxiety?   I got pregnat at 18 years old in a previous marriage with no problems, but sadly lost my son Aidan at the age of 8 months old to SIDS.   It's been a long journey and a struggle to even begin to think about having children again with him sitting in the back of my mind worried that the same thing will happen again.   We are trying to stay positive and praying that this will be it for us. Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi Dugas
So sorry to hear about losing Aiden. What an awful heartbreaking thing to happen, and i can well imagine that you'll have lots of worries as you go through IVF and beyond. I hope having Aiden in your mind will add to your courage as you go on; i do strongly believe that people never just 'go' but always remain with us in our thoughts and memories, so remain important people in the family. Enduring bonds. 

So i am left thinking what an amazingly brave and courageous woman you are to be thinking about helping another woman/couple while you have so much to process yourself... And what that says about you as a woman, as a human and as a mother. 

I am an egg-recipient (or will be in a few weeks when we get to that stage), so no advice for you.  I just wanted to say hello and to thank you on behalf of whoever your recipient will be.  

take care of yourself 
x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Nicole,

Firstly I am truly loss for your loss - heartbreaking  

I recently completed a cycle of IVF @ the lister in London and egg shared. I post in the egg sharing section and everyone is very supportive - why don't you come and join us?

Laura xxx


----------

